# Show us your car setup!



## Jax's Mom

As a spin-off of another thread, if you have pictures of your cool car setup for your dogs, please share!


----------



## Catu

I have nothing, a medium crate on the back seat and the other dog behind, but i plan to get a 4x4 as soon as can rid of this %$/% car at a decent prize and then I'd love to do something. So I expect to see interesting pics too.


----------



## RockinIt

opcorn: I'm excited to see this one. Right now DH and I both drive extended cab trucks (He has a F150, I have a 1500 Silverado....we are a house divided). For short trips around town the dogs generally go in the back seat just like it is. The pups do go in kennels when they go to the vet. I'm trying to find/save up for a good bedbox set up, but I'm worried about the boxes being big enough for full grown GSDs...anyone have any suggestions on that? I'm also considering putting a bed topper on the back of the truck...but I'm not so sure about that one. We need to find a new set up before our next long trip (long being 15+ hours to either sets of parents). 

My dream set up: 
Hopefully we won't have horses the next time I'm in the market for a vehicle so I can purchase only for the dogs. When that's the case I'll probably buy a Suburban LS and rip out the third row of seats. I'll then install a tough barrier between the cargo area and passenger area and put down rubber mats at the very least in the cargo area.  I plan to make my truck last until I can afford to buy the Suburban new...and I will customize it for me and my dogs to the hilt before driving it until the wheels fall off.  

I talked to a gentleman the other day who had a Honda Element that came from the factory with rubber mats in the floor. He took out the back seat to make it his dog vehicle. I think he was past the raising kids part of his life though. We don't have kids yet, but I have a long time to go before I can just rip out all of the rear seats.


----------



## KatieStanley

The backseats of our small SUV permanently stay down so that Zoe has the whole back area to lounge in. Spoiled? Probably.


----------



## mroutdoorsman

See the attached picture!

It is old but pretty much the same situation now.


----------



## Good_Karma

I have a Chevy Silverado 2500HD. The dogs wear harnesses, and are clipped in. We got the seat cover from Duluth, and it's fantastic. Keeps the dog hair off the seats, is water resistant so any barf or drool doesn't soak through to the seats.









The cover hooks behind the seat rests in the back seat, and also behind the head rests in the front seat, so it makes a hammock. 










It also has a bag that you can take off that's handy for holding travel supplies (poop bags, paper towels, etc)

Deluxe Seat Saver - Duluth Trading Company


----------



## jaggirl47

I have a Honda Pilot. When looking from the back into the cargo, Leyna's crate is taking up the right half. Zappa's bed and tether take up the left half.We still can fit 5 people comfortably.


----------



## Catu

Pics!!


----------



## GSDElsa

OK, since you specifically asked earlier...










42" crate gets put in when it's still folded down all the way towards the front seats...then gets unfolded (3 door crate)









Then 36" crate goes at the back of the car. It's folded down now because I take it in and out during the week to do training on (I know, sounds weird!).


----------



## RockinIt

Good_Karma said:


> I have a Chevy Silverado 2500HD. The dogs wear harnesses, and are clipped in. We got the seat cover from Duluth, and it's fantastic. Keeps the dog hair off the seats, is water resistant so any barf or drool doesn't soak through to the seats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cover hooks behind the seat rests in the back seat, and also behind the head rests in the front seat, so it makes a hammock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also has a bag that you can take off that's handy for holding travel supplies (poop bags, paper towels, etc)
> 
> Deluxe Seat Saver - Duluth Trading Company


I have seen that cover and am interested in it. I also have harnesses like that for both pups. Where do you clip them??? Could you post a photo of where the other end of the clip strap is going? This might be a set up that may work better for me.


----------



## Catu

I like that, Justine, it is somehow what I do now, but with a plastic crate.


----------



## Good_Karma

RockinIt said:


> I have seen that cover and am interested in it. I also have harnesses like that for both pups. Where do you clip them??? Could you post a photo of where the other end of the clip strap is going? This might be a set up that may work better for me.


I hope this helps. We got a carabiner from Home Depot and used that to hook the tether to the seatbelt which we passed behind the headrest. In the event of an accident, the tension would still be on the free part of the seat belt, so it would still act the same way as if we had not put the belt behind the headrest. Not sure why we did it this way, it must have just seemed more secure.

























The other end of the tether obviously attaches to the ring on your dog's harness, the one on the back.


----------



## RockinIt

Thanks...I might have to look at trying that. Was the tether a short leash or was it some straps that came with the cover?


----------



## krystyne73

This was taken a few months ago before a short drive, but on long trips it has crates in it that can be latched down by the clips on the sides. Also, behind Sasha, the wall can lay flat for extra room but I like the chauffeur glass up because it keeps the dog hair/smell in the back. I can just open the rear car door and spray it out with a hose too.


----------



## KZoppa

We dont crate the dogs on long trips but we also dont have the room in either vehicle to do so. In the Xterra, the dogs get padding in the back and are confined to behind the backseat which they're fine with because they just lay down and sleep. In the van, they have free roam but generally find their spot and crash too. We got the van only because it would make longer trips more comfortable and is slightly more fuel efficient than my Xterra. No pictures to share though so sorry! Also i have kids so thinking about the entire picture gets tough sometimes for travelling.


----------



## Dnahjj

I don't use a crate very often. '04 Freestar van with the rear seat folded and middle seats removed. It is divided into 4 compartments and seat belts used on all dogs. I will try to attach 2 photos but have never attempted it in this form.

The Bi-color Shepherd is Jake and the Malinois is Valdo.
The 2 in the rear are Foster dogs. (Not the current fosters.)


----------



## onyx'girl

I have a 4 door GMC Sierra use a 42" wire crate for summer, 700 varikennel for winter. I also have a 2 door Monte Carlo that I've been driving to training this winter due to the high fuel prices...so Karlo just lays in the back seat in that.
Going to get a nice minivan or small crossover SUV when the weather breaks. Whatever I get needs to fit one 700 and that will be a challenge heightwise.


----------



## Liesje

I have a Mazda MPV, no seats other than the front. There are crates behind the driver and passenger seats, each opens out the sliding door. Then there's a third crate farther behind the driver that opens out the back. The space where a fourth could be is currently used by a 5-drawer organizer, bin of dog foot, Muck boots, water jugs, and some open space for our purses and other gear. On top of the crate directly behind the driver is a basket type thing that holds extra shoes, gloves, rags, and rain gear. So it looks like below, except that captain's chair is now out and a third crate is in it's place. The organizer is now pushed farther in, against that other crate so there's more space in front of it. We have two people and three GSDs that go to training. Plenty of room between the crates and ceiling so we can easily haul portable blinds, jumps, or luggage if we're going to a trial.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Lies, I REALLY like your set up.

Lots of room for the dogs plus room for all your gear. Really like it.


----------



## Lin

RockinIt said:


> Thanks...I might have to look at trying that. Was the tether a short leash or was it some straps that came with the cover?


Go to TSC or another farm store and get some horse trailer ties. Very handy, and they have quick release snaps in case of an emergency.


----------



## Liesje

Thanks! I love it too, plus it's WAY cheaper than going SUV/truck. I like that it's lower to the ground and we still have SO much space to pack things in. We go on vacation for two weeks and take all the dogs, plus two weeks of clothing, fishing and beach gear, groceries, our computers and cameras, three additional crates for indoors, baby gates, expens, box fans, vacuum cleaner..... it all goes in there!

The other nice thing about it is that the rear bench seat is actually still in the vehicle, it folds down completely flush so I never have to take it out. The captain's chairs aren't light but are easy enough for me to move around depending on the passenger:dog ratio.

I actually keep all my dog gear including the dog medicines in my van (plus other tools). I figure if I'm at home and need something, I can get it out easy enough, but if I'm at training or on the road, I often need things I wouldn't think to pack ahead of time.


----------



## CainGSD

Liesje,

I like the set up you are using also! What size crates are you using with your current arrangement?

I am currently driving an older Suburban and love all the room. I can carry 2 500 varikennels and 5 passengers. That can easily increase to 3 500 varikennels and 3 passengers and with some jostling of crates I can carry 4 500 varikennels and 2 passengers.

Unfortunately, with the gas prices it really hurts at the pumps.


----------



## Good_Karma

RockinIt said:


> Thanks...I might have to look at trying that. Was the tether a short leash or was it some straps that came with the cover?


I have no idea where I got the tether from, sorry, it's been a couple years since we got them. But Lin made a good point for having one that's quick release. One drawback to my set up is that if there is tension on the tether, it makes it difficult to unclip from the dog's harness. For example, if the truck was in an accident and tipped on its side, the dogs would basically be dangling, so you would have to lift the entire weight of the dog in order to unclip.

I carry a pretty good pocket knife in my purse, and my husband carries a knife too, so in the event of a serious accident, we could cut the tethers, assuming we weren't hurt too badly. Thinking about this does make me wonder if a crate is the safer option, but unfortunately for those of us with pick up trucks, that would mean the dogs must be crated in the bed, which doesn't work for me either.


----------



## Liesje

CainGSD said:


> Liesje,
> 
> I like the set up you are using also! What size crates are you using with your current arrangement?


I use 24"x36" crates. The two in the first row have side doors. I've never tried Varikennels because of their odd shape and also I like the wire crates for more ventilation. None of our dogs are the kind that chew and tear at their crates. Really the only thing I can't do with my van is I would like a clam shell type hatch in the rear so that there is ventilation but some barrier to keep the dogs more relaxed and not wanting to bark at every dog that goes by or tries to stick his head into the back of the van. The rear of the van has its own vents and controls for air (I give the dogs more AC in the summer than me) and the side windows roll down, not just pop out an inch like most vans.


----------



## VaBeachFamily

Lies, how large are your dogs? I am looking to prob. switch to wire crates because I can prob get two in the explorer, but was curious about sizing...


----------



## hunterisgreat

All rubber interior so spills/poop/pee/blood/hair is all easy cleanup. Although as soon as money allows I will be getting a dog trailer


----------



## bigdavejoker

*Open Truck Bed*

Do any of you all have good ideas for open truck beds? Do you have crates you tie down in an open truck bed? I've seen the picture of crates in one with a topper on it. I'm trying to decide the best way to go. I've got an extended cab F150 not 4 full size doors though. I think I may go with the sling and tethers for the dogs inside and just put all our stuff in boxes in the bed. But I was trying to think of a way to properly secure crates in the back of the truck. My biggest concern is Summer and winter when it's super hot or super cold. Going down the road I think they would be okay in the summer but stopped anywhere even in long traffic I'd be considered in Summer.


----------



## hunterisgreat

bigdavejoker said:


> Do any of you all have good ideas for open truck beds? Do you have crates you tie down in an open truck bed? I've seen the picture of crates in one with a topper on it. I'm trying to decide the best way to go. I've got an extended cab F150 not 4 full size doors though. I think I may go with the sling and tethers for the dogs inside and just put all our stuff in boxes in the bed. But I was trying to think of a way to properly secure crates in the back of the truck. My biggest concern is Summer and winter when it's super hot or super cold. Going down the road I think they would be okay in the summer but stopped anywhere even in long traffic I'd be considered in Summer.


Before my FJ I had a tacoma, which I had this kennel rachet strapped in place. I totaled the truck at about 60mph with it in the back and it is only very slightly damaged. I'm sure a dog would have survived in it. I still have it and it fits perfectly in the back of my FJ.


----------



## RockinIt

hunterisgreat said:


> Before my FJ I had a tacoma, which I had this kennel rachet strapped in place. I totaled the truck at about 60mph with it in the back and it is only very slightly damaged. I'm sure a dog would have survived in it. I still have it and it fits perfectly in the back of my FJ.


Do you remember the name of the kennel or the maker?


----------



## RockinIt

Lin said:


> Go to TSC or another farm store and get some horse trailer ties. Very handy, and they have quick release snaps in case of an emergency.


You're my hero! I don't think I ever would have thought of that! I bet I could bypass the seat belt itself and clip this straight to the latch anchors, no?


----------



## RockinIt

onyx'girl said:


> I have a 4 door GMC Sierra use a 42" wire crate for summer, 700 varikennel for winter. I also have a 2 door Monte Carlo that I've been driving to training this winter due to the high fuel prices...so Karlo just lays in the back seat in that.
> Going to get a nice minivan or small crossover SUV when the weather breaks. Whatever I get needs to fit one 700 and that will be a challenge heightwise.


No one else commented on this set up...It's one that could possibly work well for Joker and I. What does everyone else think? I like the idea of using the rachet straps to hold the kennel down (similar to the other poster who did this with a heavier kennel), but I like the added protection of the topper as well. Any other thoughts?


----------



## Jax's Mom

hunterisgreat said:


> All rubber interior so spills/poop/pee/blood/hair is all easy cleanup. Although as soon as money allows I will be getting a dog trailer


 What vehicle is this?


----------



## disconnected111

Toyota FJ Cruiser......pretty sure


----------



## hunterisgreat

disconnected111 said:


> Toyota FJ Cruiser......pretty sure


Yup. I've even hosed it out. Only a pain if water gets under the rubber liner, which is pretty easy to remove and dry out though


----------



## Jax's Mom

disconnected111 said:


> Toyota FJ Cruiser......pretty sure


Awww man! 
LOL 
I so wanted one of those except they're so bad on gas (according to reviews) that in decided against it... I never even saw the inside...


----------



## Northern GSDs

4Runner with 2 XL wire crates (42")

I'm still in the process of coming up with a custom set up for aluminum crates. I really don't like using wire crates all that much as I am worried about the safety of them in the case of an accident. That said, at least with these crates and the way they are set up (one faces the rear hatch and the other is lengthwise behind the driver's seat), the dogs have 2 exit options in case the rear hatch or side passenger door is not usuable (eg in the case of an accident etc). 

























Evidently I am challenged as to how to post pics properly - will have to figure that one out!


----------



## idahospud49

Slightly jealous of all y'all with your nice setups. My poor Amadeus had to travel in the back seat of a teeny tiny Suzuki Esteem... Imagine an approximately 90 pound German Shepherd taking up the ENTIRE back seat... I now have a truck, but have not taken a dog anywhere in it yet.


----------



## Chicagocanine

Mine isn't that interesting, but this is what I usually have (photo below). I tried putting the rear seat down and putting a bed in the back instead, but the dogs really disliked being so low and not being able to see out the windows so I put it back like this. I use a CARE Champion seatbelt for dogs in the car. I don't use crates because I have heard too many horror stories of crates bending or breaking in an accident resulting in lost dogs (or killed in the road...) Plus my dogs hated riding in crates the few times they've done it, and I prefer to be able to see/access the dogs.

I also follow similar guidelines for car safety as on this page:
http://www.dogscouttroop107.com/uploads/Safe_Travel.pdf

I have a folder in the car labeled for emergencies which contains my pets health certificates, an "in case of emergency" form with contact and vet info and which gives permission to take my dogs to the vet and says I will pay any costs, and also photos of the dog(s). 
I have several other 'car safety' measures in place as well. I have to make a new one but I usually have a large luggage tag attached to the seatbelt harness with contact info and some info on the dog(s) in case of an emergency. I put a photo of that below too. I also got a travel safety kit from Bark Buckle Up (it's free btw) which includes a window decal and an info card which goes in the glove compartment.















Here is an example of the info I have on luggage tag on the seatbelt harness. Bianca's obviously looks slightly different but I need to make her a new one so I don't have a photo of hers, just my previous dogs:


----------



## bigdavejoker

Wow thats impressive and very organized. Thanks for the info some great ideas to think about


----------



## DolphinGirl

My trainer has a jeep grand cherokee laredo. Seats are folded down and she has a metal pen bungeed to the seats and sides of the interior. Works great for when her dog needs to be crated during training. I am getting close to that point with Aspen. I will probably do the same.


----------



## bruiser

RockinIt said:


> I have seen that cover and am interested in it. I also have harnesses like that for both pups. Where do you clip them??? Could you post a photo of where the other end of the clip strap is going? This might be a set up that may work better for me.


After reading all of this thread, I went out and purchased this seat cover from the Duluth store to use in my element. I also liked the harnesses you used and am currently looking for those as well. I've learned a lot from this thread. Will post pictures when I get my new set-up...set up


----------



## VaBeachFamily

I am currently going to be searching for some used wire crates since they fit better, and I am kinda torn between getting a conversion van ( i love them for comfort, space, traveling,e tc) and the prediction of $5 per gallon gas before the summer


----------



## Rerun

If my SUV wasn't already paid off and with such low insurance rates, I would trade it in for a gas efficient mini van in a heartbeat. I would love the extra space/height of a mini van. I never in my life thought I'd want one! We don't drive the SUV enough to justify the extra cost of gas for it being worth trading it in for better efficiency.


----------



## Lin

VaBeachFamily said:


> and the prediction of $5 per gallon gas before the summer


Oh god, don't say that. *lalala fingers in ears*

I'm trying to ignore the rising prices... I cringed getting gas last night.


----------



## Chicagocanine

bruiser said:


> I also liked the harnesses you used and am currently looking for those as well. I've learned a lot from this thread. Will post pictures when I get my new set-up...set up


If you're getting a harness for the car I would highly recommend you get one made to be a dog seatbelt and safety tested and/or strength rated!

If it's not strength-rated/safety-tested or not made to be used as a seatbelt, there is no guarantee the harness or attachment will hold up in an accident (or even a sudden stop) as much higher forces (thousands of pounds with a medium or large dog) are exerted during them than what a dog would normally exert on a harness when walking or whatever. Most regular harnesses are not made to withstand those forces. Even many dog car harnesses are not tested or rated to hold up in an accident, they're only made to restrain the dog during normal travel...
The only dog seatbelt harnesses I know of that are safety tested and/or strength rated are the PetBuckle, CARE/Champion Seatbelt, Snoozer and the Ruff Rider Roadie.


----------



## Lin

I use these harnesses in the car Comfort Ride Travelin' Dog Car Harness - Sales - Web Exclusive - PetSmart 

But I'm guilty of only using them for long trips. For my service dog she wears a leather working harness, and I just clip her in with that. I have a station wagon, and usually leave the seats folded down and have a big piece of foam from a mattress topper and a blanket for the dogs to lay on. For short trips with both of the dogs I usually don't do anything which I know is bad and I need to change that routine...


----------



## Chicagocanine

Lin said:


> I use these harnesses in the car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comfort Ride Travelin' Dog Car Harness - Sales - Web Exclusive - PetSmart


Is it safety or crash tested, or strength rated?
I would be leery of that one because it uses plastic clips to close the harness together, which are more likely to not hold up in an accident especially with a larger dog.


----------



## mnm

Here's my set-up. I have a Ford Freestar Mini-Van.










I made a platform using 1/4" plywood and used 1x8's for the legs. I added a 1/2 strip at the front of the platform to keep the crates from sliding towards to the front of the vehicle. The crates are Large size (36x24x26). I can slide two plastic tubs in underneath. The left is for vehicle emergency supplies and the right one contains all my training equipment. I've got a large lantern flashlight tucked under on one side and can stick the dumbbell down the other side. I slide my PVC tube used for dropping tracking bait into my footsteps, down the left side on top of the platform. Can put several odds and ends things in between the crates. A large 40# bag of food will slide in on top of the crates. I can take out the two captain seats in the middle if needed. I can fit 2 500 size crates back to back with the crates on the platform. Still plenty of room for bags and other supples.

For ventilation, but keeping the vehicle secure, I use my homemade hatch latch. Mine's about 8" in length.


















Hooks into the latch on the van and then latchs into the latch on the door. Hit the lock button and we are secure. I usually put up anything small enough to grab up on top of the crates and have never had any problems. In appropriate weather, I open the vent windows, leave the front windows down about an inch and use crate fans to circulate the air better.


----------



## Chicagocanine

Oh yeah I have a latch like that too, except it's a "Ventlock" I bought, not homemade.


----------



## K9-CRAZY

*Toyota Matrix*

I've got a Toyota Matrix with a two crate set-up. The slant in the rear crate is what allows this to work, with lots of room to spare for gear. There is also quite a bit of storage room just behind the front seats for water, bowls, toys, etc.

The back bench folds completely flat and is solid plastic, easy to clean although I keep mats and a tarp back there to drag out, vaccuum and throw it all back in, good as new. 

Wire crates are essential for me to see out all the windows. At training I open all the windows and keep the back hatch open wide, lots of air circulation. The back window also opens independent of the door. 

My Schnauzer is 80lbs, Lex is 65ish so this works perfectly for me and they are comfortable... and the gas mileage is so much better than a van! Good thing too as the road to the training field is an hour and a half long. Then I've got to turn around and drive it back home again.

Excuse the mess, my spring deep clean has yet to be done, it's been a long, cold winter. This truly is my training vehicle.

Tracy


----------



## onyx'girl

K9Krazy, did you modify that crate or was it purchased that way? Most smaller SUV's have that slant, so regular crates don't fit. I like your set up and vehicle!


----------



## K9-CRAZY

It was a fluke find. My friend knew I was interested in a slanted crate so when she saw one at a local pet store she let me know. Since I've never seen them sold ANYWHERE, I jumped in my car to check it out. Turns out they were shipped the crate accidentally and therefore wanted it gone and gave me a deal  

Inside I was jumping up and down, doing cartwheels and screaming my excitement, yet outside I was cool and collected - wouldn't want them to change their mind!

Tracy


----------



## onyx'girl

What brand is it?


----------



## gsdraven

Amazon.com: General Cage 224SF Black Epoxy Coated Slant Front Dog Crate: Kitchen & Dining


I've seen crates like the one pictured above online before but just did a quick search.


----------



## K9-CRAZY

Beat me to it Jamie! 

I had no idea as it's not branded and I got it without a box, but I found the same link you posted. Good to know I can replace it if I need to, and with the gas prices rising maybe there will be more of a market for these.

Tracy


----------



## onyx'girl

I'd be turning cartwheels too if I found one locally...they are pretty pricey, though! Surprised they don't make them more available.


----------



## kidkhmer

Rope - $2
U bolts - $4
Brass snap - $4


----------



## Jax's Mom

^That's a very sexy boy there!
Too bad mine would chew through the rope before I had the tailgate closed LOL


----------



## GSDBESTK9

I have a Suburban with custome made boxes...


----------



## VaBeachFamily

I love those custom boxes... Trying to find a way to design one, have a guy that will weld it all for me... and can get the metal... now just gotta find a diagram or something for him! I am too broke, those things cost a TON!


----------



## NancyJ

I settled in on an Owens dog box - they are welded, NOT riveted or screwed and for the price are about the best you can buy. If money grew on trees I would have a custom welded crate or even the Owens pro but I felt this was a good compromise. 

These folks had the best combo of shipping (freight) and purchase cost I could find.

Mind you the floor size may not be condusive to a standard pan - and water /urine could run out of it I guess.

Owen's Dog Box for hunting dogs

I got the Hunter series 55033 but a smaller crate would be better for shorter term use. Remember my dog may spend the better part of a day in that crate frequently so I opted for a larger size.

I have had ZERO heat issues with these crates and that is a good thing about aluminum. I do use O2 cool fans powered by a 12v marine battery though........but before I got these I used open wire crates and see ZERO different in the temperature (I have a remote thermometer in the back that sends temp to the truck cab) 

The reason I ditched the wire crate was a nearly bad accident where my truck was parked on an angle and the dogs leg slid under the wire of the folding crate and got stuck. It took two people lifting up the dog and one to push the foot out as it was wedged. Talk about good nerve! Total strangers in his face and he was hurt (but I was there too). I figured one broken leg would cost a ton more than the money the crate cost. For freight I had shipped where I could pick up at depot which saves money from local delivery.


----------



## Josie/Zeus

Do you all have a suggestion for covering the backseat (the carpeted part). I have a Landrover LR3, the pic below is not mine, it's from google- just to show you the set up of my trunk. 

The baby carseat is in the middle seat, we have one of the seat down (driver's side). We have a rubber mat in the trunk flat area but having trouble finding something to cover the carpeted area. My LR3 has the exact same color, I don't mind dog hair, but mud and dirt- I don't want those in my car.


----------



## NancyJ

Have you looked into custom neoprene seat covers? I am going to save up and buy some for my Tundra even though the dog is not in the cab compartment.


----------



## bruiser

Chicagocanine said:


> If you're getting a harness for the car I would highly recommend you get one made to be a dog seatbelt and safety tested and/or strength rated!
> 
> If it's not strength-rated/safety-tested or not made to be used as a seatbelt, there is no guarantee the harness or attachment will hold up in an accident (or even a sudden stop) as much higher forces (thousands of pounds with a medium or large dog) are exerted during them than what a dog would normally exert on a harness when walking or whatever. Most regular harnesses are not made to withstand those forces. Even many dog car harnesses are not tested or rated to hold up in an accident, they're only made to restrain the dog during normal travel...
> The only dog seatbelt harnesses I know of that are safety tested and/or strength rated are the PetBuckle, CARE/Champion Seatbelt, Snoozer and the Ruff Rider Roadie.



I haven't bought any yet but I'm looking at some of the harnesses you suggested...thank you


----------



## Lin

kidkhmer said:


> Rope - $2
> U bolts - $4
> Brass snap - $4


Is this all the time? That doesn't seem to be very safe, especially in an accident. What if the truck rolled, something flew into the back of the truck? Or the truck landed on its side, and the dog gets hung by the collar? Personally I'd never let my dog ride in the back of a truck outside of a crate, but if I did I think I'd rather them not be secured at all so they could get free..


----------



## gsdraven

jocoyn said:


> Have you looked into custom neoprene seat covers? I am going to save up and buy some for my Tundra even though the dog is not in the cab compartment.


I had never heard of these so I searched for them and now I want them!! My leather seats are taking a beating with 2 dogs and these would be great!


----------



## DolphinGirl

I dont like the idea of the open bed part. Same reasons as Lin listed, plus I saw my ex's Irish Wolfhound bail out of the back of a moving truck. She tumbled and rolled. Fortunatly, the truck wasnt going fast, we were in an open field and she wasnt too injured, but I could only imagine if this was on the street.


----------



## Lin

DolphinGirl said:


> I dont like the idea of the open bed part. Same reasons as Lin listed, plus I saw my ex's Irish Wolfhound bail out of the back of a moving truck. She tumbled and rolled. Fortunatly, the truck wasnt going fast, we were in an open field and she wasnt too injured, but I could only imagine if this was on the street.


I've read a news story about someone who's dog was tied in the back of a truck, and got out and was dragged to death  Some how the person didn't notice in their mirror the dog hanging over the side?!


----------



## bigdavejoker

jocoyn said:


> I settled in on an Owens dog box - they are welded, NOT riveted or screwed and for the price are about the best you can buy. If money grew on trees I would have a custom welded crate or even the Owens pro but I felt this was a good compromise.
> 
> These folks had the best combo of shipping (freight) and purchase cost I could find.
> 
> Mind you the floor size may not be condusive to a standard pan - and water /urine could run out of it I guess.
> 
> Owen's Dog Box for hunting dogs
> 
> I got the Hunter series 55033 but a smaller crate would be better for shorter term use. Remember my dog may spend the better part of a day in that crate frequently so I opted for a larger size.
> 
> I have had ZERO heat issues with these crates and that is a good thing about aluminum. I do use O2 cool fans powered by a 12v marine battery though........but before I got these I used open wire crates and see ZERO different in the temperature (I have a remote thermometer in the back that sends temp to the truck cab)
> 
> The reason I ditched the wire crate was a nearly bad accident where my truck was parked on an angle and the dogs leg slid under the wire of the folding crate and got stuck. It took two people lifting up the dog and one to push the foot out as it was wedged. Talk about good nerve! Total strangers in his face and he was hurt (but I was there too). I figured one broken leg would cost a ton more than the money the crate cost. For freight I had shipped where I could pick up at depot which saves money from local delivery.


Sorry if I missed a picture do you have these in an SUV or the back of a pickup truck? Very interesting to hear you don't have heat issues with them. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Chicagocanine

kidkhmer said:


> Rope - $2
> U bolts - $4
> Brass snap - $4


I would suggest to use a harness instead of a collar if you're using this set up...


----------



## wilbanks17

Work Setup..


----------



## Catu

Josie/Zeus said:


> Do you all have a suggestion for covering the backseat (the carpeted part). I have a Landrover LR3, the pic below is not mine, it's from google- just to show you the set up of my trunk.
> 
> The baby carseat is in the middle seat, we have one of the seat down (driver's side). We have a rubber mat in the trunk flat area but having trouble finding something to cover the carpeted area. My LR3 has the exact same color, I don't mind dog hair, but mud and dirt- I don't want those in my car.


A friend of mine did a nice setup with leatherette for the back of his car


----------



## kidkhmer

Lin said:


> I've read a news story about someone who's dog was tied in the back of a truck, and got out and was dragged to death  Some how the person didn't notice in their mirror the dog hanging over the side?!


If you look closely you will see that the length of the tether prevents my dog from getting anywhere near the side of the truck. There is no way she is going over the side !


----------



## Lin

kidkhmer said:


> If you look closely you will see that the length of the tether prevents my dog from getting anywhere near the side of the truck. There is no way she is going over the side !


Thats not my concern with your set up. I stated my concerns about your set up in the post I quoted you on. 

There is one good thing, since you're using a plastic buckle collar at least it would release in an emergency.


----------



## kidkhmer

> Is this all the time? That doesn't seem to be very safe, especially in an accident. What if the truck rolled, something flew into the back of the truck? Or the truck landed on its side, and the dog gets hung by the collar? Personally I'd never let my dog ride in the back of a truck outside of a crate, but if I did I think I'd rather them not be secured at all so they could get free..


 If u think a dog is any better off INSIDE a car in the event of a roll or sider (both of which I would rate as serious accidents ) then I think we will have to agree to disagree. If something is going to fly into the back of the truck, which part of the random nature of the universe stops it from going through the window instead and therefore makes inside any safer ?

Mine is a personal decision based on experience(s). I cannot get above 40kph where I am due to insanely heavy traffic so I know my dog is safe. I do think a harness would be better / safer but right now I do not have access to one.


----------



## hunterisgreat

kidkhmer said:


> If u think a dog is any better off INSIDE a car in the event of a roll or sider (both of which I would rate as serious accidents ) then I think we will have to agree to disagree. If something is going to fly into the back of the truck, which part of the random nature of the universe stops it from going through the window instead and therefore makes inside any safer ?
> 
> Mine is a personal decision based on experience(s). I cannot get above 40kph where I am due to insanely heavy traffic so I know my dog is safe. I do think a harness would be better / safer but right now I do not have access to one.


I personally think a dog is safer thrown from the truck in the event of a rollover... that being said, I know someone who's dog hung himself to death just like that picture with a collar... switch to a harness.


----------



## Jax's Mom

kidkhmer said:


> If u think a dog is any better off INSIDE a car in the event of a roll or sider (both of which I would rate as serious accidents ) then I think we will have to agree to disagree.


Technically, depending on the accident, your dog could be SAFER being thrown from the vehicle than being locked in a secure steel box going from 100km/h to 0km/h instantly... For similar reasons, Indy cars are designed to disintegrate on impact and engines on most newer production cars are designed to drop out in an accident to release energy... If you throw a carton of eggs on the floor, changes are the eggs won’t survive just because they were safely secured in the carton.
I'm so torn between making an enclosure in my truck or actually getting dog boxes because if there is some kind of emegency where my dogs need to be busted out of there and I've locked them in a vault... :headbang:


----------



## phgsd

I have a minivan right now, I used to have an SUV but I LOVE all the extra space in the van and the gas mileage is a lot better!

From the side door...one XL crate and most of my training gear in bins. 









And in the back - one L Vari-Kennel, one XL Remington crate. I can fit Gizmo's crate in front of the one on the right.










I could probably fit 4 crates if didn't use the XL crates, but I don't need to haul 4 dogs around right now and I'd rather the dogs have some extra room.


----------



## VaBeachFamily

I am looking at vans... But, thinking a conversion style would be better, since they are large enough to fit two in side by side.. either in the back by removign the bed/seat, or against the side facign the door LEAVING the back and taking out the captains chairs... reg. minivans would pose a problem with having three of us and the dogs... which I need


----------



## VaBeachFamily

PHGSD... where did you get those stickers on your bins? I seriously would LOVE those, as I am going to do drawers or totes... esp since we are going to start accumulating our own equipment ( sleeves,e tc.)


----------



## phgsd

I actually made those...LOL
I found some images on the web that I thought would work, printed them out to the right size onto card stock and cut them out like a stencil...and then filled it in with black paint. 

If I need to put the seats in, I usually leave the crate in the front section and the back seats fit in there. Whoever's climbing back there has to squeeze a little bit but it's not bad. I don't know if I could fit things another way, I haven't tried.

I had one of those 3-drawer setups from Walmart - but I wasn't happy with it. It was too flimsy, it came apart and it was a big pain to move in and out of the van if I needed to. I like the bins...they are a lot more portable.

I have some decals from this place on the outside of the van...
Schutzhund German Shepherd Training Car Decal Sticker - eBay (item 270712090862 end time Mar-27-11 19:13:15 PDT)
They will do special sizes and have different colors.


----------



## VaBeachFamily

Hm, I could do the painting thing, then I could do it EVERYWHERE... lol LOVE IT.. I will check the store also that you posted... where did you find the ones your painted to print?


----------



## VaBeachFamily

If I get a conversion van, I would LOVE to learn of a way to safely STACK.. then it would be super easy, but afraid they would tip over and fall... ugh


----------



## phgsd

I honestly don't know if I could find the images again - I just did a Google search for various things and went to the "Images" tab. If you search for schutzhund decal, logo, tracking, obedience, protection, etc you should find some good ones!


----------



## cassadee7

I am really trying to decide whether to get a wire crate or a plastic vari kennel for my car setup. I HAVE to have my dog crated with the tailgate open when I am tracking (when she is not actively on a track). I think maybe a wire crate would be better ventilation as it gets in the 90s and above here in the summer, *but* a plastic one would be safer in an accident and easier to clean.

I just don't know... hmm.


----------



## onyx'girl

I use wire in the summer, and the plastic in the cooler weather. If you have a crate fan moving the air, a vari-kennel is ok for the most part.


----------



## cassadee7

Crate fan? Never heard of that! Will look for one.


----------



## onyx'girl

Walmart has a hanging battery operated fan for under $20. O2cool brand.
Battery Operated Fans | O2 Cool | Portable Cooling Fan, Portable Battery Operated Fan, Rechargeable Fan
many people will hook them up to a marine battery so you aren't spending so much on the D's...I only had to replace the batteries once last summer, and it was hot out!


----------



## VaBeachFamily

Soooo just a weird question for you all, as I am not familiar with cars.... 

Found a few very affordable SUVS ( would LOVE a conversion van and think I could open SO many options for having my family and two crates), but have also seen a great Suburban and an older Lincoln Navigator... either of these big enough for large crates side by side in the back?


----------



## NancyJ

onyx'girl said:


> Walmart has a hanging battery operated fan for under $20. O2cool brand.
> Battery Operated Fans | O2 Cool | Portable Cooling Fan, Portable Battery Operated Fan, Rechargeable Fan
> many people will hook them up to a marine battery so you aren't spending so much on the D's...I only had to replace the batteries once last summer, and it was hot out!


Watch when the summer is over and get the one that will work with D cells OR with an AC adapter - the output of the AC adapter is, viola, 12 volts so you can go direct to a 12 volt marine battery with zero adaptations. Of course unless you use a special sealed gel type battery you don't want a 12 volt in your passenger compartment as they release hydrogen while being charged...and at about 60lbs you want to make sure they are very secure. .... I have an optima battery that does not vent hydrogen

They also make a rechargeable unit.

I always check end of summer when they clear them out for $5 so I have a back up stock.


----------



## holland

Anybody have a dodge durango? How are they at fitting crates?


----------



## Catu

I'm seeling my car and the plan is to buy something like this. 

http://www.evisos.cl/images/adverti...do-suzuki-vitara-jlx-liberado_b0cdc8553_3.jpg

Of course there is no space behind for crates, so in the case I buy one the idea would be to remoce the back seats and to build something with wire for them. Now if I can find something bigger, better, but not likely on my budget, at least not diesel


----------



## Lin

Funny how so many of us purchase a vehicle with our pets in mind foremost... My first vehicle was a chevy blazer. I bought it because I was a rabbit breeder, and had plenty of room in the back for carriers to drive to rabbit shows. 

Next was a GMC 1500 truck, bought because my blazer was dying on me and I had a horse and wanted something with better pulling power than the blazer. 

Then I couldn't afford the gas in the truck anymore... So I wanted a small good on the gas car, but something that would be good for the dogs. So I got a station wagon. (originally I kept the truck for towing only, but sold it after I sold my horses)


----------



## Josie/Zeus

I know right? I originally wanted a Volvo XC70 so that it's easier for the dog to get and out as it not as high as a regular suv.


----------



## Kris10

Haha, we brought Max to the dealership with us-- It must really get to be a challenge when you have multiple large dogs...


----------



## clearcreekranch

hunterisgreat said:


> Yup. I've even hosed it out. Only a pain if water gets under the rubber liner, which is pretty easy to remove and dry out though


Hunter, I have an FJ Cruiser. Love it that it's so dog friendly. How do you do the crates and dogs when you go to training?


----------



## jesusica

Bottom drawer is dumbbells, 2nd to bottom is clothing (rain coat and pants, extra pair of socks, vest) and leather harness.

I want something like this (minus the empty bottom area) but have not been able to find anything within the dimensions I need.
Excel Rolling Metal Tool Cart — 5 Drawers, Model# TC3005 | Tool Chests | Northern Tool + Equipment

A locker type setup would be nice so that I could hang leashes from the interior of the door like this:
Clarke Steel 2-Drawer Side Toolbox — Blue, Model# CBB240BLB | Tool Boxes | Northern Tool + Equipment


----------



## GeorgiaJason

holland said:


> Anybody have a dodge durango? How are they at fitting crates?


i have a durango and i hate it as far as fitting crates if you only have one dog it will fit a crate fine but i have not found a combination for two yet though


----------



## Jax's Mom

jesusica said:


>


:rofl: I love that!


----------



## holland

Do you own Cujo?? Thanks for the info about the durango-thought it would have more room


----------



## VaBeachFamily

Awesome setups... jesusica... I need to train with you lol because you have EVERYTING needed eh?

Well, I think we are going with a conversion van.. and decided between taking the back seat out and putting two crates on drawers facing the rear... or leaving the back for my son, and putting them against the drivers side facing the door... so they are IN the car with us all the time and can SEE stuff... especially traveling.... Depend ont he van.. MAY take out the back seat and see if there is room to face them towards the front still! Who knows... gonna be customized for us all!


----------



## Lin

Velociraptor?!


----------



## DCluver33

I'd be scared to go near that car with the dinosaur in it lol


----------



## jesusica

I own an escape artist. At some point you just have to have a sense of humor about it.


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON

Currently I have this with some leashes tied off to the rail (up front so they dont hang themselves jumping out)








I want to buy one of these to make life easier


----------



## Chicagocanine

I thought this video and car accident story was very surprising in terms of the durability of plastic crates:

Story about car accident:
http://www.rufftoughkennels.com/Car-Accident-Photos-and-Testimonial.html

Video:


----------



## Kay

The fiancee and I have an FJ Cruiser. It's excellent for dogs... especially coming back from the park when she is covered in mud!

The fiancee used to have a Mini Cooper S... that was Sasha friendly until she was about 4 mths old haha...


----------



## clearcreekranch

Kay said:


> The fiancee and I have an FJ Cruiser. It's excellent for dogs... especially coming back from the park when she is covered in mud!
> 
> The fiancee used to have a Mini Cooper S... that was Sasha friendly until she was about 4 mths old haha...


Hey, Kay. I have an FJ Cruiser and Wolf and I have been from Texas to Arizona, from Texas to Kentucky and we just got back from Louisiana. We met a fellow FJ driver on the road and he said that it was his 2nd one. He was rear ended in the first one at 55mph and wasn't hurt. I asked him if the rear end was crushed(that's where Wolf rides) and he said no! GOOD DOG FRIENDLY VEHICLE.:happyboogie:


----------



## wildo

I posted these pics elsewhere in a thread months ago, but accidentally deleted them off photobucket. This thread is a perfect place to repost them. Our car setup is a Champion seatbelt harness.

This is as far as she can get out of the car on the close side:









She can down in both directions:


















She can sit:









And she can stand:









Here is the best view of how the harness attaches:


----------

